# Living wills. (excuse the language please - don't know how to edit it)



## TICA (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Jun 7, 2013)

No need for excuses, TICA.  These words exist for a reason and it wouldn't have been as funny without.  Besides, I am not offended by " . . . living room . . . "


----------



## Anne (Jun 7, 2013)

You're  not offended, That Guy??!!  What??!  "Threw out my wine?"???!!  


J/K, That's funny, TICA!!  Thanks for the laugh!!!!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Jun 7, 2013)

.
Here is an edited version for you.

.




.




.​


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry, but swearing is about my only vice...don't smoke, drink very little and don't shoplift...I have to admit I really like to swear. And like TWH says, there is too much happening on a daily basis around here not to drop a few swear bombs occasionally to let off steam. Plus, when you're trying to make a point, sometimes golly, gee whiz and oh darn just don't cut it. 

Oh darn, a tree just fell on the roof!  Goooolly..the creek overflowed and flooded the yard.....Oh heck, I can't get the lawnmower, weedeater, rototiller, farm truck, etc. started.  Oh crap, the Gangsta's pooped under the clothesline and I stepped in it and tracked it in the house.  Naw...gotta have a few swear words every now and then.


----------



## TICA (Jun 8, 2013)

Yup, I've been known to say a few swear words as well.  As you say, there are just some things where a "darn" just doesn't cut it.  Like when a 1300 lb horse steps on your foot and doesn't even realize it.  The good swears just come flying out of my mouth then!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 8, 2013)

Swearing has its place and those distinct words are necessary at times.  Not only does actually expressing as such bring psychological relief, the actual forming for those sounds brings physical release of tention.  With that said (another thing that's overused . . . ), @#%^&*!!!


----------

